# Edelstaal/ Long Chang Mill



## HazardousMatt (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi there, first post here so here it goes, I recently acquired an Edelstaal drilling and milling machine off of a family friend for $50. I'm looking to get chips flying soon, unfortunately its missing a few parts. Currently missing motor, motor mount, and top cover.
I am having trouble tracking down original parts, and could use some suggestions on where to find replacements. (Currently limited to 110v for motor)
Any input, info, or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alcap (Sep 24, 2021)

I have a Jet that looks similar,though mine has flat ways , at some point in its life someone replaced the motor.I’ll get some pictures for you and motor plate info . Did you get the motor pulley ? When I got mine it didn’t have the correct fitting one so you couldn’t use all the different spindle speeds .  Also the original motor shaft was probably longer then the one that was used


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 24, 2021)

That's a cute little guy,  no offense I hope,  good luck with your repair/ rebuild.


----------



## projectnut (Sep 24, 2021)

A 1.5KW motor would be 2 hp.  That would almost mean you'll need a 220 volt motor.  Even then it could draw up to 18 amps.  Personally I would go with a 1.0 or 1.5 hp 1725 rpm dual voltage (120/240) single phase motor.  They're relatively inexpensive and readily available.  You might even be able to find a used one for minimal dollars.  There are currently a few listed on eBay for around $100.00.


----------



## HazardousMatt (Sep 24, 2021)

Alcap said:


> I have a Jet that looks similar,though mine has flat ways , at some point in its life someone replaced the motor.I’ll get some pictures for you and motor plate info . Did you get the motor pulley ? When I got mine it didn’t have the correct fitting one so you couldn’t use all the different spindle speeds .  Also the original motor shaft was probably longer then the one that was used


I did get the motor pulley, its a15/16 diameter shaft. I may need to replace it there's a good size chunk missing from the top section. going to see if I can back fill it with weld and reshape it.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 24, 2021)

It looks like a variation on the Rong-Fu theme.  Long Chang model LC-30 seems a lot like RF-30.  There are some differences to be sure, but there may be some interchange somewhere along the span.


----------



## Alcap (Sep 24, 2021)

I couldn’t find a motor name plate but the Jet tag says 1/2 HP . Now that was looking that motor might be original and just the pulley was replaced


----------

